# Backyard Bucks + others



## Cut4fun (May 19, 2006)

How bout some pics of deer from my dig spy cam and my 35mm stealth cam.


----------



## Cut4fun (May 19, 2006)

*Deer*

More backyard deer pics.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## cord arrow (May 19, 2006)

embed those will ya? you're wearin' out my finger............


----------



## Cut4fun (May 19, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> embed those will ya? you're wearin' out my finger............


Wish I knew how. Any clues?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Wish I knew how. Any clues?




There are two ways - upload them as attachements, then link to the attachment, as discussed in this erudite and brilliant post:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=366326&postcount=6


OR upload them to a free hosting service, then link to them, as thoughtfully explained in THIS post:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=426919&postcount=2




Have fun!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> embed those will ya? you're wearin' out my finger............




Use Opera or Firefox. Use a "wheel mouse". Middle click on the wheel mouse opens links in a new window. You'll have to do MUCH less clicking.

Much mo' bettah!

Both are free. Either is FAR more secure than Internet Explorer. I prefer Opera, myself, after using Firefox since way back when it was just a little Mozilla.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 20, 2006)

Nice work cut!opcorn:


----------



## Cut4fun (May 20, 2006)

*More deer and a wide one too*

Havent downloaded the new embed stuff, so click away. A couple of these deer are no longer with us. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cut4fun (May 20, 2006)

*Supers Bucks*

Finally found my good deer pits.


----------



## Cut4fun (May 21, 2006)

Downloaded Opera, but had nothing but problems. Messed up my pics and made them blurry and smeared looking. Plus I couldnt get them embeded with opera. So I deleted it and the pics. Trying Photobucket now. Seems like a easier program for dummies like me. The pic had a rain drop over my face already, so its already messed up from the start. This was a coyote taking with a bow behind my house.




Wooooo-hoooooo Photobucket for dummies worked.


----------

